
US court: NSA mass surveillance program exposed by Snowden was illegal - seesawtron
https://m.dw.com/en/nsa-snowden/a-54797779?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf
======
meowface
Does he get validation for the thousands of documents he disclosed that were
unrelated to the illegal domestic surveillance or other domestic activities?
He was kind of already validated in the public eye many years ago for the
dragnet surveillance reveal, whether or not the letter of the law considered
the NSA in violation.

I feel like he would've been much more likely to receive a pardon in the past
or next few years if he had only given journalists information about their
unconstitutional activities, rather than basically the whole kitchen sink of
their operations across the globe.

------
merricksb
Two large threads about this already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24356741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24356741)
(1637 points/466 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24362047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24362047)
(404 points/101 comments)

